# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Προληπτική έρευνα.

## Epicouros

Καλησπέρα,…
Είμαι σε φάση που ψάχνω να βρω έναν Amazon σε τρυφερή ηλικία.
Ο λόγος που θέλω ένα τέτοιο πουλί είναι, ότι είμαι διατεθειμένος να του αφιερώνω μέχρι και 10 ώρες την ημέρα, μιας και θα τον έχω σαν συντροφιά στο κατάστημά μου. Η ώρες που περνάω στην δουλειά μου είναι πολλές(έως και 15 ώρες) και συνήθως πληκτικές. Μπαίνει και βγάνει αρκετός κόσμος αλλά είναι στο λεπτό.
Έχω αρκετή υπομονή(είπαμε, έχω μεγαλώσει τρεις γιούς), και θέληση να κάνω μέχρι και κωλοτούμπες για χάρη του(που λέει ο λόγος).
Θέλω να σας πω ότι εδώ και δυο μέρες που είμαι μέλος της παρέα σας, αισθάνομαι μια μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά  γι’ αυτό που πάω να κάνω(καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά την ευθύνη του να έχεις ένα τόσο απαιτητικό πλάσμα), και επειδή πιστεύω πως ότι και να μου συμβεί θα ήσαστε εδώ να με βοηθήσετε και βέβαια μακάρι να μπορώ να σας το ανταποδώσω στο πολλαπλάσιο.  
Το πρώτο βήμα που θέλω να κάνω είναι να δω αν στην περιοχή μου υπάρχει ειδικός γιατρός για προληπτικούς λόγους. Θέλω λοιπόν να ρωτήσω, πριν τρέξω στους κτηνιάτρους,…υπάρχει ειδικός για πουλιά; Ο πτηνίατρος; η το λέτε εδώ μεταξύ σας χάριν αστεϊσμού;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης έχουν μια λίστα που μπορούν να σου στείλουν με γιατρούς.
Τι δουλειά κάνεις ;Το ρωτάω γιατί αν έχεις πχ βενζινάδικο δεν είναι και το καλύτερο για το πουλάκι να είναι όλη μέρα στις αναθυμιάσεις;Το βράδυ θα τον παίρνεις σπίτι η θα μένει μόνιμα στο κατάστημα;Το κατάστημα κλιματίζεται συνεχώς γιατί δεν είναι και το καλύτερο για το πουλάκι.Συγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις αλλά είναι βασικές και όχι από αδιακρισία.

----------


## Epicouros

Καλά κάνεις και ρωτάς Κωνσταντίνε και να είσαι σίγουρος πως αν το πόρισμα των ειδικών(εσάς λέω ειδικούς) μου πει πως δεν κάνει για μένα ο παπαγάλος για κάποιους Φ Χ Ψ λόγους δεν θα τον πάρω. 
Το κατάστημά μου είναι εμπόριο ποτών(εμφιαλωμένων) και συναφών τροφών, δηλαδή ξηροί καρποί και γλυκά(συσκευασμένα).
Το κλιματιστικό το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο σε συνθήκες καύσονα( +38) και αυτό το πολύ 3-4 ώρες.
Το βράδυ κλείνω το κατάστημα στις 11 και το πρωί ανοίγω στις 9.

----------


## vagelis76

Νεκτάριε,υπάρχουν οι λεγόμενοι πτηνίατροι,είναι εκείνοι που ασχολούνται και με πουλιά και έχουν μια μικρή "εξειδίκευση" πάνω σε αυτά.Σου στέλνω εγώ όλη τη λίστα που έχουμε συλλέξει και μόνο σου θα κρίνεις και θα ψάξεις περισσότερο.
Η επιλογή σου,είναι και δικό μου όνειρο κάποια στιγμή.Είναι πανέμορφα και υπέροχα πουλιά οι Αμαζόνες!!!!!!
Ο χώρος του καταστήματος δε φαίνεται απαγορευτικός,εκτός αν τα τσουγκρίζεται παρέα... :Party0016:  :Party0016:  <---χιούμορ.Το αλκοόλ απαγορεύεται ρητά στα πτηνά συντροφιάς. 
Τις ώρες που θα μένει μόνος του θα κοιμάται και θα ξεκουράζεται....είναι στα όρια γιατί χρειάζονται 10-12 ωρες ύπνου και ξεκούρασης.Θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς τα Σαββατοκύριακα και τις αργίες...δε θα μπορεί να μένει μόνος του στο μαγαζί μιας και θα έχει μάθει τη δική σου παρουσία για τόσες ώρες καθημερινά.

Θα σου βάλω ενότητες εδώ για να διαβάσεις με την ησυχία σου και μέσα από τις συζητήσεις θα δεις περισσότερα...
*Απαγορευμένες και επιτρεπόμενες τροφές*

*Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*

*Εδώ δείχνουμε τα κλουβιά μας!*

*Υπνος!

Επίσης η Ρενάτε(*Sunshine )* ,ο Πέτρος (*pedrogall )* ,ο Ανέστης και ο Γιώργος (*Vogias )* έχουν στη συντροφιά τους τέτοια πουλιά(ελπίζω να μη ξέχασα κανέναν...) και θα σε βοηθήσουν σε ότι θέλεις όσων αφορά σε θέματα συμπεριφοράς και εκπαίδευσης.

***Θα σου πρότεινα να αποκτήσεις το μικρό σου από κάποιον εκτροφέα και όχι από κάποιο πετ σοπ....με όσα συνεπάγεται μια τέτοια κίνηση.
Πολύ χαίρομαι με το τρόπο που χειρίζεται την απόκτηση του νέου σου φίλου !!!!
*

----------


## kdionisios

Καλησπερα Νεκταριε και απο εμενα!

Συγχαρητηρια  για την επιλογη σου να αποκτησεις μια αμαζονα!!
Οπως και ο Βαγγελης ετσι κι εγω ονειρευομαι να αποκτησω καποια στιγμη μια αμαζονα ή μια ¨πρασινη μπανανα" , οπως τις αποκαλουμε στο φορουμ χαριτολογώντας.
Ποια αμαζονα  σκεφτεσαι να αποκτησεις?  Εχεις αποφασισει?
Αν οχι, κανε μια ερευνα γιατι καποια ειδη ειναι πιο ¨δυσκολα" απο καποια αλλα.

Οπως ειπε και ο Βαγγελης θα πρεπει να δεις τι γινεται με το πουλι αν για καποιο λογο θα μενει το μαγαζι κλειστο.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Βασικα με τα λιγα που ξερω απο καβες, νομιζω μενουν ανοιχτες καθε μερα κ κυριακες κ αργιες κ γιορτες, οποτε θεωρω δε θα υπαρχει προβλημα. Βεβαια ο καταλληλος να μας το πει αυτο ειναι ο Νεκταριος. Μπραβο για την επιλογη σου...ευχομαι να βρεις το καλυτερο!!

----------


## Epicouros

> Βασικα με τα λιγα που ξερω απο καβες, νομιζω μενουν ανοιχτες καθε μερα κ κυριακες κ αργιες κ γιορτες


   Ααααχχχχ!!! Όντος Βίκυ,…. δεν ξέρω τι θα πει διακοπές … αργίες,…. Σαββατοκύριακα,…. ή μάλλον ξέρω, γιατί αυτές τις μέρες έχω την περισσότερη δουλειά. 






> Νεκτάριε,υπάρχουν οι λεγόμενοι πτηνίατροι,είναι  εκείνοι που ασχολούνται και με πουλιά και έχουν μια μικρή "εξειδίκευση"  πάνω σε αυτά.Σου στέλνω εγώ όλη τη λίστα που έχουμε συλλέξει και μόνο  σου θα κρίνεις και θα ψάξεις περισσότερο.



Βαγγέλη,… ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την λίστα που μου έστειλες, όμως,…. δυστυχώς είναι λίγο μακριά για μένα +100 χλμ.  
  Θα ψάξω να βρω έναν στην Κόρινθο,….τι στο καλό, σίγουρα θα υπάρχει,….μόλις τον βρω θα σου πω να τον συμπληρώσεις στη λίστα. 






> Θα σου βάλω ενότητες εδώ για να διαβάσεις με την ησυχία σου και μέσα από τις συζητήσεις θα δεις περισσότερα...[B][COLOR=seagreen]


 Ευχαριστώ,…. ότι έχω βρει και αυτά που μου δείχνετε, για τροφές, συμπεριφορές, κλπ., τα φτιάχνω σε αρχεία .pdf, τα τυπώνω και τα  αποθηκεύω μέχρι και στο iphone για να τα διαβάζω συνέχεια. Αυτά από εδώ και πέρα θα είναι κάτι σαν ευαγγέλιο για μένα.
Κάποιοι άνθρωποι έχουν κοπιάσει για να τα βρούμε έτοιμα. Σας Ευχαριστούμε.  





> Θα σου πρότεινα να αποκτήσεις το μικρό σου από  κάποιον εκτροφέα και όχι από κάποιο πετ σοπ....με όσα συνεπάγεται μια  τέτοια κίνηση.


 Αυτή ακριβώς θα ήταν η επόμενη ερώτησή μου.
  Εκτός από ένα εκτροφείο στη Ρόδο που θα ήθελα και γνώμες γι’ αυτό(αν είναι κάτι που δεν πρέπει να ειπωθεί στείλτε μου σας παρακαλώ αν μπορείτε π.μ.) ,… υπάρχουν και κάποια άλλα που μπορώ να ρωτήσω; 





> Ποια αμαζονα  σκεφτεσαι να αποκτησεις?  Εχεις αποφασισει?
> Αν οχι, κανε μια ερευνα γιατι καποια ειδη ειναι πιο ¨δυσκολα" απο καποια αλλα.


 Και αυτή θα ήταν η μεθεπόμενη και τελευταία(προς το παρόν) ερώτησή μου.
  Διάβασα κάπου εδώ μέσα σε ένα θέμα, ότι ο Orange Winged είναι από τους Amazon ο λιγότερο μιμητικός,… επειδή το έχω βρει(12 εβδομάδων) και καλά προσφορά(700) όπως μου είπαν, θα άξιζε να τον πάρω; ή να  το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο;
  Εσείς ποιον Amazon θα μου προτείνατε και γιατί;

  Βέβαια, μπορεί να μου την πουν κάποιοι,  ΄΄ρε φίλε, έχουμε ξαναγράψει για το θέμα εδώ,… ψάξε και βρές όπως έψαξα και εγώ΄΄. Δεν θα έχουν άδικο. Συγνώμη αλλά από την βιασύνη μου και την δίψα να μάθω ότι χρειάζεται μπορεί να μου ξεφύγει κάτι. Ένα απλό link θα σώσει την κατάσταση.

----------


## mitsman

> *1.* Ευχαριστώ,…. ότι έχω βρει και αυτά που μου δείχνετε, για τροφές, συμπεριφορές, κλπ., τα φτιάχνω σε αρχεία .pdf, τα τυπώνω και τα  αποθηκεύω μέχρι και στο iphone για να τα διαβάζω συνέχεια. *Αυτά από εδώ και πέρα θα είναι κάτι σαν ευαγγέλιο για μένα.*
> 
> 
> *2.* Εκτός από ένα εκτροφείο στη Ρόδο που θα ήθελα και γνώμες γι’ αυτό(αν είναι κάτι που δεν πρέπει να ειπωθεί στείλτε μου σας παρακαλώ αν μπορείτε π.μ.) ,… υπάρχουν και κάποια άλλα που μπορώ να ρωτήσω; 
> 
> *3.* Βέβαια, μπορεί να μου την πουν κάποιοι,  ΄΄ρε φίλε, έχουμε ξαναγράψει για το θέμα εδώ,… ψάξε και βρές όπως έψαξα και εγώ΄΄. Δεν θα έχουν άδικο. Συγνώμη αλλά από την βιασύνη μου και την δίψα να μάθω ότι χρειάζεται μπορεί να μου ξεφύγει κάτι. Ένα απλό link θα σώσει την κατάσταση.



1. Αυτα που διαβαζεις, οπου και να τα διαβαζεις δεν θα τα εχεις σαν ευαγγελιο αλλα σαν γνωσεις για τυχον αποριες σου... Αυτο, γιατι δεν ειναι ολα τα πουλια το ιδιο! Καθε πουλι εχει τον δικο του χαρακτηρα!!!!  Καλο ειναι να εχουμε οσο περισσοτερες γνωσεις για να αποφευγουμε μπελαδες και τρεξιματα 100χμ μακρια!!!

2. Για εκτροφεια δεν μπορει να αναφερθει τιποτα δημοσια παρακαλω γιατι θεωρειται διαφημιση, κατι που απαγορευεται απο τους κανονες του φορουμ!

3. Αν ηταν ετσι φιλε μου Νεκταριε δεν θα γινοσουν μελος, θα διαβαζες τα θεματα και τελος ή θα επαιρνες βιβλια να διαβασεις!!!
Για αυτο ειμαστε εδω για να εκμηδενιζουμε αποστασεις και να κανουμε συζητησεις!!! Να ρωταμε *οτι* μα *οτι* εχουμε απορια για να κανουμε τις σωστες κινησεις!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νεκτάριε συνηθίζω να προτείνω όταν έχω εμπειρία σε κάποιο πουλί η έστω όταν έχει κάποιος φίλος.Το κάθε πουλί έχει το χαρακτήρα του και παίζει ρόλο αυτός που το μεγάλωσε.Μιλάς για πουλάκι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι έτσι;όταν ήθελα κάποτε να πάρω μια αμαζόνα και την είχα βρει ήταν η  Orange Winged για το λόγο ότι με μάγεψαν τα πολλά χρώματα που έχει στα φτερά.Δεν έψαχνα κάποιον ομιλών παπαγάλο αν και όλοι μπορούν να μάθουν αρκεί να ασχολείσαι.Έδωσα σημασία στην υγεία του πουλιού και στην συνέπεια και αγάπη για τα πουλιά σε αυτόν που το μεγαλώνει.Από σπόντα έπεσε ο μικρός μου Πάρης όταν πήγα να πάρω την Αμαζόνα και έτσι άλλαξα γνώμη.Η τιμή είναι καλή.Αν θες στείλε μου ένα πμ για να δω από που την βρήκες.

----------


## kdionisios

Εχει δικιο ο Κωνσταντινος.
Οσοι δεν εχουμε εμπειρια απο αυτα τα πουλια δεν μπορουμε να σου προτεινουμε καποιο.
Η Orange Wing Amazon οντως δεν ειναι και απο τους καλυτερους ομιλητες αναμεσα στις αμαζονες. Βεβαια θα πρεπει να γνωριζεις οτι η ομιλια ειναι και θεμα του καθε πουλιου χωριστα.
Μπορει να εχεις ενα African Grey ( που θεωρουνται οι top ομιλητες) και να μην σου μιλησει ποτε!!
Εσυ Νεκταριε τι ψαχνεις σε ενα πουλι? Η ομιλια ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που σε εδιαφερει?
Αν σε ενδιαφερει η ομιλια , καλυτεροι ομιλητες στις αμαζονες θεωρουνται ¨: 
Yellow naped amazon
Double yellow headed amazon
Blue Fronted amazon
Panama amazon (πολυ σπανιο πουλι)

Τα τρια πρωτα που σου εγραψα τεινουν να γινονται πολυ επιθετικα (κυριως τα αρσενικα)  κατα την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης οταν ενηλικιωθουν σεξουαλικα.

Μια αμαζονα με πιο ηπιο χαρακτηρα και καλη ικανοτητα ομιλιας ειναι η Yellow crowned amazon.

Η τιμη που σου ειπαν ειναι καλουτσικη. Προσφορα δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση.

Εγω θα προτεινα να μελετησεις λιγο περισσοτερο και να δεις τι σου "ταιριαζει" πιο πολυ και μετα να προχωρησεις στη αγορα ενος τετοιου πουλιου.

Ειναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ πλασματα οι αμαζονες αλλα εχουν και πολλες απαιτησεις!

----------


## Epicouros

Ευχαριστώ Διονύση,…με κατατόπισες αρκετά.
  Κοίτα να δεις πω το σκέφτομαι. Από τη στιγμή που μπορώ να επιλέξω ανάμεσα σε αρκετά είδη το πρώτο που θα παίξει ρόλο είναι η εν γένει συμπεριφορά του είδους(εννοείτε πως το καταλαβαίνω ότι ακόμα και δυο πουλιά της ίδιας ποικιλίας μπορεί να διαφέρουν),  μιλάω πάντα λοιπόν για ότι έχουμε μάθει από εμπειρίες πάνω στα είδη. Από εκεί και πέρα σαφώς από την στιγμή που μπορώ να επιλέξω ας έχει και λίγο μεγαλύτερη δυνατότητα στην ομιλία,….δεν θα χάλαγε κανέναν φαντάζομε όταν μπορεί να το κάνει.
  Όσο για τις απαιτήσεις που αναφέρεις,   δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα άλλο από το να προετοιμάζαμε καθημερινά σε θέματα υποδομών και ψυχολογίας.

----------


## kdionisios

Χαιρομαι που βοηθησα λιγακι!

Νεκταριε αν καταλήξεις σε ενα απο ειδη που σου εγραψα οτι θεωρουνται οι καλυτεροι ομιλητες αλλα τεινουν να γινονται αρκετα επιθετικα , ρωτα τον εκτροφεα αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να γινει dna test για να παρεις θηλυκό!
Τα θηλυκά ειναι πιο γλυκα και ευκολα στον χειρισμο τους ακομη και σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης. (μιλαω παντα για τρια αυτα ειδη).

----------


## Epicouros

Ξέχασα να πω,….καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει ο καθένας σε τέτοια θέματα αν δεν έχει εμπειρία και…εννοείτε πως ρωτάω τους πιο έμπειρους φίλους.

----------

